# What is Your Tacking Up Routine?



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is Mine.

(Tied up inside)
1. Take rugs off
2. get brushes and brush him
3. get saddle clothes and uncover saddle
4. put saddle cloths on
5. put saddle on
6. get girth and put it on the saddle and then do it up
7. get my helmet and gloves
8. clean my bit
9. Pick hooves out
10. get bridle
11. put bridle on
12. tighten girth more
13. walk him into the arena
14. do ground work
15. run stirrups down
16. check girth and equipment before mounting
17. Walk him over to the mounting block
18. get on.

When finished.
1. Get off
2. pat him for being good
3. do stirrups up
4. loosen girth
5. loosen nose band strap on bridle
6. take reins over head and walk to where he was tied up inside.
7. take bridle off
8. put halter on
9. take girth off
10. take saddle off
11. take saddle clothes off
12. picks hooves
13. take him outside to be hosed off
14. when finished scrape him off
15. use Jet setting on hose to clean the top of his hooves
16. walk him back inside and tie him up
17. put rugs on
18. put him in his stable with his feed for the night.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, totally forgot about the riding clothes.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well mine is not so complicated and long.

Before i ride: and this is on tuesday lessons
-catch the horse
-i make sure i brush the horse good, i do an all body brush down.. and i also make sure nothin is botherin her.
-clean hooves
-pad, then saddle
-bridle up
-helmet
oh and mount, then done 

After ride:
-saddle off
-pad off
-put halter around neck
-bridle off and halter on
-umm if the horse is really sweaty we will poor some water on them.. then thats about it

then i talk abit and go home

thats about it


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine is simple too..lol

-Catch the horse
-Tie in Barn
-Brush Down
-Clean Hooves
-Saddle Pad
-Saddle
-Bridle

When I'm done

-Saddle and Pad off first
-Bridle off, Halter on, 
-Dry off Sweat
-Quick Brush
-Oats 

DONE!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

catch horse...kiss horse
brush horse...kiss horse
saddle horse...kiss horse
bridle horse...kiss horse
ride horse...kiss horse
pull saddle off...kiss horse
pull bridle off...kiss horse...
let horse roam freely around yard... (they love it - that grass tastes better somehow)....

put horse away 30 minutes later....after kisses...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Mine is about the same as farmpony...with less kisses...lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Simple! 

What I wear to ride (for schooling or lessons):
-Jeans/riding breeches, helmet, shirt, & tall riding boots.

Before riding:
-Catch horse from the pasture & put on halter.
-Cross-tie.
-Groom, & pick out hooves, also checking for anything unusual (like bumps & stuff).
-Put saddlepad on, & saddle.
-Tighten girth. (& then I tighten it before I get on of course!).
-Unhook cross-ties, take off halter. 
-Put bridle on. 
-Go into the arena or wherever I'm riding, lol.

After riding:
-Loosen up the girth a bit.
-Take off bridle.
-Put halter on & cross-tie.
-Take off saddle & saddlepad.
-Brush the horse off (rinse/sponge if necessary).
-Give the horse water if needed & also walk around if needed.
-Put the horse back in turn out. 
-Take off helmet, brush off boots, & get in the car! OR talk a bit lol.

*Of course there are lots of praising, hugging & kissing mixed in there, LOL! *


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My Apparel: 
Full Seat Breeches or Jeans (depends if I'm training or trailing)
Either my paddock boots or my Western boots... I usually use my western boots for goofing around the barn and my paddock boots for real riding.
T-Shirt with a Tank Top underneath (it gets hot!)
Helmet!

Before Riding:
1) Grab horse treats. 
2) Grab a mounting block and set it up outside.
3) Gather my tack, brushes and set up my bareback pad, underpad and bridle on a sawhorse. 
4) Halter Lucky and hitch him up. 
5) Brush him. I usually start on the left side, which is his mane side, so I have to flip his mane, brush his neck then the shoulder, working down each leg and around and then I flip his mane back and brush his neck on the opposite side. 
6) Grab Mane N Tail, a stiff bristled brush and a human hair brush, condition his mane and tail (extra on the tail) then give his mane a good brushing with the stiff brush, condition again, then brush his tail, condition again, then brush his mane with the human hair brush, then his tail. He's always a mess.
7) Pick his feet. 
8 ) Set my cinch on hole number 5 so I'm ready to go on the off side.
9) Let him sniff the pad, then swing my pad on and my bareback pad over top, cinch up to the first hole, its usually hanging about 2 inches from his belly.
10) I pull the pad way up on his neck and slide down to smooth the hairs.
11) Pull the cinch up to the 3rd hole so its actually snugged.
12) Pull his mane out from under the pad.
13) Collect my bridle, I slide the reins over his neck, and let him investigate the bridle, he usually bites the crown piece and tosses it around a little.
14) Remove his halter, and buckle it on his neck.
15) Offer him the bit, and slide it in.
16) Give him a cookie and loop the far ear first, then the near ear, and slide the crown piece back gently, fix his mane and all that. 
17) Give him a good petting, take his halter off, and I pull the cinch up to the 5 hole. 
18 ) Lead him to the block and mount!

After Riding:
1) Dismount!
2) Undo The Cinch to 1st hole.
3) Hitch him up.
4) Clip the halter around his neck.
5) Slide the crown piece off his hears, and ask him to "open" while I slide the bit out.
6) Give him a cookie.
7) Put the halter on all the way.
8 ) Uncinch and take his pads off.
9) Check sweat patterns, feel for soreness ect. I'm paranoid even without a saddle.
9) Brush him out real nice. Curry with a soft gelly scrubby if he's sweaty under his pad.. which he usually is.
10) Feel down his legs for any hotness and pick his feet.
11) Brush his mane and tail again real quick with the stiff bristled brush.
12) Tell him how good of a boy he was and prepare his good-boy-snack. Which is: 1/4lb of unsweet grain & alfalfa pellets mixed. I then put a nice healthy blurb of "Healthy Coat" supplement, which is apple flavored that he loves. It also makes him shiny. If he was really good, I'll slip a few of licorice bites in there too, he LOVES licorice.
13) Dump that in his grain bin for him.
14) Give him a few good pets, unhitch him let him into his stall where he gobbles at his grain happily. 
15) When time allows it, I'll just spend time. I'll usually pull a bucket in and just watch him eat, he'll usually pick on me which includes: biting off my hat off and throwing it around, nuzzling me, sometimes relentlessly, until I pet him, staring at me with a mouthful, drinking out of his water bucket and giving me wet kisses, and breathing in my face.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

mine sounds long and drawn out but really it only takes me 5 minutes to saddle
i wear-jeans, a tank top, and my boots,
before riding-
*catch him-say good morning
*swing on bareback and walk over to neighbors house(where i ride)
*tie him up in their barn
*sit and talk with my cousins before saddling for 15 minutes
*brush him, just where the saddle goes, and check for scratches or bumps
*grab saddle pad and bridle
*put saddle pad on hook bridle on the fence
*swing saddle on, front cinch, back cinch, breast collar
*put tie down on, then headstall
*lead to the arena 
*get on

after riding-
*get off in random place in the arena
*take of headstall and unloosen the front cinch, take off back cinch and breast collar
*lead him into the barn
*put on his halter
*take off saddle, saddle pad and put them in the tack room w/bridle
*hose him off
*swing on and ride bareback home
thats it for me!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm.. 
-get bridle, reins and noseband thingee 
- go into the stall ( or out in the pen) and bridle the horse
- tie horse up( sometimes not though, they will just stand there even if i wont), put away nosband thingee(i always do this, i have no idea why i don´t get it later in the first place :roll: )
- brush horse, extra care where the saddle will be
- get saddle and stopper pad
- put on the stopper pad and run after it when it get cought in the wind 
-repeat above as often as necessary
-finally get the saddle on do the girth
-go and get helmet and most often gloves
-get the noseband thingee again and a crop 
-but the noseband on and mount

After;
- get off
-take off gloves and put them away with the crop
-put reins up on horses neck again 
-take off noseband
-undo girt 
-plop the saddle and stopper pad down against the wall
-lead the horse into the pen and take the bridle off
-put all things back into the tack room and sometimes give horse some treats


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1) groom Sonny with a curry brush and then a regular brush to get off the dirt
2) clean his hooves
3) comb his mane and tail
4) brush his back again where the saddle will be
5) put on saddle pad
6) put on saddle and tighten it up (not all the way tight though)
7) get helmet on
8) put bridle on
9) go in arena and then tighten girth


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

riding apparel:
the lovely look of tshirt , shorts and boots!! haaha
i cant stand jeans down here but if my trainer comes i wear jeans and of course to rodeos i wear my jeans lol

1. Hike down to get horse (he is always in the back) 
2. Swing up bareback and ride back up to the barn lol 

3. Tie him to the rail
4. If its summer i usually dont brush him but if its winter i brush him real good so since its summer omit step 4 lol

5. Put saddle pad on
6.Throw saddle on
7. Buckle breast collar and put the cinch up

8.Put on his sport boots
9. Put on his bell boots

10. Put tiedown and noseband on
11. Fight to put the bridle on lol :roll:

12. Tighten cinch
13. Get on and go lol 

AFTER RIDING:
1. Get off at the water trouph by the barn
2. Take bridle off (he wont drink unless its off because if its on he scratches his face lol)
3. Lead him over to the rail by his tiedown and take his tiedown/noseband off (i leave them connected)
4. let him chill with out a halter or anything on (because he doesnt run away all he does is scratch his head lol) while i put his bell and sport boots on the stirrups
5. undo breast collar and cinch.
6. pull off saddle and hang pad on the rail to dry
7. Put saddle away
8. Hose him off
9. i force him to drink and then let him go in the pasture right after i rinse him
10. put pad away
DONE!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine is pretty close to everyone elses. I do lift the front legs after cinching up to clear any pinched skin. Then thanks to a post on the forum, I have started wet sponging the sweat off to keep her from fading (its helps a bunch). I also give her a little mouth massage with soft side of a jelly scrubber. It keeps her from wanting to rub her face on everything after I take the bridle off.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-Put half chaps on and boots
-Get all the tack and equipment together
-catch horse in question
-brush very well
-saddle pad
-saddle/breast plate
-girth
-my helmet
-bridle
-double check for cell phone

out riding!


----------



## Megan (Jun 26, 2008)

Mkayy, let's see.

1]Catch lesson horse.
2]Crosstie, or, depending on horse, straight tie.
3]Groom:
-Stiff brush to remove all excess dirt
-Body brush to remove dust
-Quick rub w/ finishing brush
-Pick all four hooves
-Comb through mane & tail
4]Put on saddle pad.
5]Position saddle.
6]Do up girth 2 holes looser than I would use for riding.
7]Slip halter around neck.
8]Bridle.
9]Put reins over neck, re-halter, re-crosstie or re-tie.
10]Put on brushing boots & bell boots.
11]Put on helmet.
12]Lead horse into arena.
13]Tighten girth.
14]Mount!

After riding:
1]Cool out for 15 minutes--i.e. loosen girth, hot walk w/ light sheet over tack [secured, of course].
2]Take off light sheet.
3]Bring back into barn.
4]Crosstie or straight tie.
5]Unbuckle girth. Put away.
6]Slip off saddle, put away.
7]Unbridle, put on halter, re-tie, put away bridle.
8]Depending on the weather, I'll rinse the horse off.
9]Retie.
10]Groom:
-Body brush.
-Face brush, esp. where the bridle was.
-Pick hooves again.
-Hand comb through any mane or tail knots.
11]Remove boots, or depending on the horse, leave them on for pasturing.
12]Feel for any heat, bumps, etc.
13]If none, untie, put on lead rope, and hand-graze (unless noted otherwise) for awhile, offer water.
14]Put away.

=)


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Before riding:
1. Riding clothes [make sure everythings on and set]
2. Go out to the farm
3. Call horses from pasture
4. Catch my horse
5. Tie horse
6. Groom:
-Use the stiff brust for excess mud & dirt
-Then the body brush to remove the dust
-Pick all four hooves 
-Comb thru main and tail
7. Spray fly spray [depending on weather]
8. Put on fly bonnet [again depending on weather]
9. Put saddle pad on
10. Put saddle on on and position it
11. Put splint boots on
12. Put reins over neck
13. Unhook halter and take off
14. Put bit in and hook bridle up
15. Put helmet on
16. Make sure girth is tightend.
17. Roll down stirrups
18. Mount

Afterrrrr:
1. Make sure horse is cooled down
2. Dismount
3. Loosen girth
4. Take off bridle and put away
5. Put halter on & tie up
6. Unhook saddle and put away
7. Take off splint boots
8. Give horse a quick rinse down [depending on weather]
9.Put back out in pasture


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's mine  

_Before riding ..._
Hollar at my BO that I'm on premises
Hollar at Pete & get his attention
Catch him, but don't generally have too, he's waiting for me
Offer him a treat
Latch Lead & walk out of corral
Tie to Post
**generally come wearing my boots, jeans, and ball cap**
Grab saddle and saddle pad and bridle
Wet towel and wipe around eyes, ears and nose *he loves this!*
Start w/curry & brush *wax on, was off*
Comb mane & tail
Pick hooves
Spray a little Magnolia fly spray on his legs
Offer him a treat
Put on saddle pad and then saddle and cinch it up
Put on Bridle and head out to either arena or field for mount up

_After I get done ..._
Dismount away from barn or gate, he's a little sour in that respect, but we are working on it and doing AWESOME with it
Gather reins and leave arena or field
*he's still wearing his halter*
Offer treat
Attach lead to halter
Remove bridle
Remove Saddle and saddle pad
Hose off if Hot out
Use Sweat scraper and towel
Brush mane & tail & body again
Pick hooves
Apply Magnolia fly spray again
Offer Treat or grain
and Turn out

This is the point I'll take up a bucket and sit by his pen writing in my journal about him and our experiences together so far. He doesn't typically stray to far from me when I'm sitting by his pen. 

I'm really having fun with this and I can't begin to think why it took me over 20 yrs to own another horse. 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine is 
Getting started
1. brush the mane & tail
2.groom the body 
3. clean the hooves
4. use fly spray
5.put bell boots and boots leg on if Iam barrel racing
6. put blanket on 
7.put saddle on and starte tacking him up 
8. then undo the halter and put the bridle bits in his mouth
9 and ride 

Finish riding
1. walk him to the barn
2. undo the bridle bits and put the halter on 
3. undo the saddle 
4. take off the blanket 
5. take off bells boots and legs boots If I was barrel racing, I dont use the boots on him if Iam trail riding
6.brush his mane & tail
7.groom his body 
8. clean his hooves 
9. put fly spray
10. I let them go in the partern 
11. then at night I come back to the barn and turn on the light put them in their stall and groom them and feed them and give them some treat and talk to them and pet them and stuff like that.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I usually show up in my jeans, tshirt, and riding boots. 

-walk out to Hoove. He usually won't come to me, but just looks at me like "what?"
-talk to him for a bit, rub over him with my hands checking for anything unusual, kiss him and nibble his ears.
-halter him. I only use a lead rope if he's being contrary.
-stall him and let him have a snack.
-tie him out at the rail.
-brush him out
-check his feet
-if there's flies, hit him with some spray
-brush the blanket, put it on him.
-check the saddle, throw it up, pull the blanket up in the gullet
-brush his girth, tighten it for the first time.
-buckle his breast collar and clip it to the girth.
-bridle and bit him; sometimes I take his halter off, sometimes I leave it on. 
-double check everything, re tighten the girth if it needs it, but I don't generally girth him up very tight.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

mhh I´d say it´s like this:

1. Getting changed at home
2. driving over to the stable
3. getting nando off of our field
4. brushing him
5. putting the saddle onto his back
6. putting the bridle on his head
7. looking if everthing is okay and fits well
8. getting on his back
9. go riding  

of course he gets a lot of love during this


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine is nice and simple. 

- Catch horse
- Brush body
- brush legs
- brush head
- pick feet
- if needed, brush mane/tail
- put on bridle (or leave the halter on and time up my rope for reins)
- mount
-ride off

After my ride

-dismount
- bridle off
- brush
- pick feet
- give kisses

I don't usually ride in a saddle. Especially not in the winter when my bum might get cold.


----------

